# compost,, renewable food source?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I tried to have a compost with table scraps and spoiled food in the mix. 
Thing is the animals keep eating it. Hummmmmm,, Food source? why not?
I get everything from raccoons to wood rats birds opossums cats eating from it every night.
Why not eat them? If I got hungry I would.

A wood rat is sort of a wild rat that lives in the woods they get as big or bigger than
any rats I have seen the the city. They eat everything from hickory nuts, bark, apples
what ever they can find. They love peanuts too. I had two get in my garden they did
a lot of damage eating my food. They died of lead poisoning - 22lr 

Rat or cat on a stick? Or cooked with carrots and potatoes? yum yum


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My mother never let us add table scraps to the pile. Never bothered to ask why. Maybe it was rats?????


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In a food compost pile you don't want to put any meat or excrement from meat eating animals. It has to do with the microbes that grow in the compost and the chemicals in the manure.


----------

